
Apple vs. FBI: Apple’s Opening Statement to Congress Tomorrow - akiselev
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/29/apple-vs-fbi-read-apples-opening-statement-to-congress-tomorrow/
======
mtgx
I know it's easier to write it like this, but isn't it really FBI vs Apple?

